# أدخل وطلب أي Paper في أي مجال



## Ahmed AlSharif (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
 أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للقائمين على هذا المنتدى, ولجميع الأعضاء وأخص بالشكر العضو ahmedmecha الذي استفدت منه كثيراً.

في الماضي استفدت من هذا المنتدى الكثير اليوم حاب أفيد المنتدى لذلك 

أطلب أي Paper في أي مجال على أن تكون هذه ال Paper في IEEE وأن يوضع العنوان بشكل كامل. وسأقوم بجلب هذه ال Paper إن شاء الله

أن رأت الإدارة أن هذا الموضوع يستحق الثتبيث يمكن تثبيته,,,​ 
أسألكم دعوة صادقة في ظهر الغيب.:13:​


----------



## A.malla (12 مارس 2012)

مساهمة مشكورة جدا جدا منك .....
أرجو التثبيت أيضا
وانشا الله تكون قد كلمتك لانو عندي طلبات كتير :7:


----------



## ahmed shamah (17 مارس 2012)

متشكر. جدا لمساعدتكم 

I need design about butter worth and chebyshev by insertionloss


----------



## صفوان المهندس (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nisrine (27 مارس 2012)

اكون شاكره ومقدرة لو ارسلتم لي المواضيع الاتية من الموقع IEEE xplore
[h=1]Performance of MIMO system in Weibull fading channel - Channel capacity analysis [/h]

​


----------



## Ahmed AlSharif (2 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الملفات المرفقة حول 
performance of mimo system in weibull fading channel – channel capacity

بالتوفيق


----------



## mahmoud awd (3 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه لله وبركاته*

يريت لو في اي 
good paper about MIMO as wirless


----------



## Ahmed AlSharif (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أخي الكريم حدد العنوان وأنا إشاء الله أتي لك بال Papers


----------



## mustafa baban (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هل الموضوع فعال الى الان؟ 
ان كان ...ممكن هذه المقالات من ال ieee
Distributed Search Engine for an IaaS Based Cloud
Proposal for Cloud Search Engine as a Service
Building crawler engine on cloud computing infrastructure
Towards a Semantic Engine for Cloud Applications Development
Building an intelligent provisioning engine for IaaS cloud computing services
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## المهندس ايمن ط (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ,,, ابحث عن اخر ما توصل اليه الباحثون بخصوص التوليد الموزع ( Distributed Generation )


----------



## k4k (28 فبراير 2013)

اريد مقالة عن teledetection لو سمحت


----------



## مجد نصر الله (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم :
أحتاج لهذه الملفات من ال ieee اذا بتقدر تنزلي ياهون ومشكرو كتيرررررر
Design and implementation of an SAN system based on the fiber channel protocol 
The evolution of storage systems
Internet Protocol storage area networks


----------



## noha3 (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أحتاج إلى المرجعين التاليين إن أمكن: 
الأول: 
" The Effect of Imperfect Carrier Frequency Offset Estimation on OFDMA Uplink Transmission" 2007. Zhongshan Zhang.,Tellambura,

الثاني: 
"The Effect of Imperfect Carrier Frequency Offset Estimation on an OFDMA Uplink "2009
Zhongshan Zhang.,Tellambura 

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## tito 12 (16 مارس 2013)

السلام وعليكم ,,
ممكن تجيبلي الpaper ,, مشكور مقدما
[h=1]An automatic test case generator for testing safety-critical software systems[/h]


----------



## enginnerhh (10 أبريل 2013)

*Peak-to-average Power Ratio Reduced Parallel Interference Cancellation Multicarrier-Code Division Multiple Access System with Anti-interference Property
اذا سمحت اريد هذا الكتاب اذا تستطيع
*


----------



## enginnerhh (11 أبريل 2013)

*طلب مستعجل*

*Multi-Carrier and Spread Spectrum Systems: From OFDM and MC-CDMA to LTE and MC-CDMA for LTE and WiMax ارجوا ان احصل على نسخه لهذا الكتاب*


----------



## م.سعيد الغامدي (13 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..

موضوع يستحق التثبيت ..

لاهنت اخوي ابحث عن paper عن ( Active antenna ) 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ..


----------



## القيدوني (17 أبريل 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ الفاضل 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك بجهودك لتقديم يد العون لنا 
وأن يجعل كل ماتقدمه من فائده لاخوانك بميزان حسناتك
نفع الله بكم ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى*
اريد الاوراق في IEEE 
​V. K. Varma, S. Ramesh, K. D. Wong, and J. A. Friedhoffer. Mobility management in integrated UMTS/WLAN networks. In Proceedings of the 2003 IEEE International Conference on Communications ICC’03, pages 1048–1053, Anchorage, Alaska, USA, 2003. IEEE Communications Society

M. Liu, Z. Li, X. Guo, and E. Dutkiewicz. Performance analysis and optimization of handoff algorithms in heterogeneous wireless networks. IEEE Transactions on Mobile Computing, 7(7):846–857, 2008.

S. Mohanty and I. F. Akyildiz. A cross-layer (layer 2 + 3) handover management protocol for next-generation wireless systems. IEEE Transactions on Mobile Computing, 5:1347–1360, October 2006. 

W.-H. Zhu and T. Lamarche. Velocity estimation by using position and acceleration sensors. IEEE Transactions on Industrial Electronics, 54(5):2706–2715, October 2007.
​


M. Ylianttila, M. Pande, J. Makela, and P. Mahonen. Optimization scheme for mobile users performing vertical handoffs between IEEE 802.11 and GPRS/EDGE networks. In Proceedings of the IEEE Global Telecommunications Conference GLOBECOM’01
[IEE01].


----------



## م.سعيد الغامدي (18 أبريل 2013)

والله ماحولك احد صار لي اسبوع وانا انتظر الـpaper وما جاء شي ..

المفروض من الادارة تقفل الموضوع هذا , طالما مافيه احد رح يستفيد منه ..


----------



## هرجيسا (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم Ineed paper in satellite communication froum 2005-2013


----------



## mohammedabujubeh (26 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي على تحميل هذا البحث 
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/logi...ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?tp=&arnumber=5060639


----------



## Mahmoud foud (22 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم احتاج paper عن lte atoll planning


----------



## فاطمه سليمان (24 ديسمبر 2014)

[h=2]أريد أعرف أي معلومه عن السنترالات الانتقالية[/h]


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (3 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اي شي بخصوص المواضيع التالية

PPP Technique Analysis Based on Time Convergence, Repeatability, IGS Products, Different Software Processing, and GPS+GLONASS Constellation​
***
GNSS NETWORK
****
PRECISE POINT POSITIONING PPP
***
New Fast Precise Kinematic Surveying Method Using a Single Dual-Frequency GPS Receiver


​


----------

